# Chinese National Charged With Exporting Native Herps.



## GBWhite (Dec 17, 2016)

http://newsroom.border.gov.au/releases/native-lizards-saved-from-illegal-export

George.


----------



## Wally (Dec 17, 2016)

If found guilty give him the maximum custodial sentence of ten years imprisonment and make an example of him. 

Nothing but scum.


----------



## Stompsy (Dec 17, 2016)

I hope they find him guilty of all charges and sentence him to the maximum jail term.


----------



## Smittiferous (Dec 17, 2016)

Jail time? Bind his arms and legs and toss him in a river somewhere far north. Feed the crocs.


----------



## imalizardbro (Dec 18, 2016)

Not surprised at all.


----------



## Pauls_Pythons (Dec 18, 2016)

I saw a comment the other day that I thought was excellent.
It was along the lines of 'tape his arms and legs to his body. Stuff him into a body stocking then into a suitcase & send him back to where he came from'.

Much better resolve than keeping him in prison here at our expense.


----------

